# HOW TO: Remote play jailbreak 9.00. Playing with my brother in Italy using Chiaki & Parsec



## jordanvanbergen (Jan 10, 2022)

HOW TO Remote play with a friend from anywhere in the world using Chiaki & Parsec

Setup:

Minimal needed: Jailbreak 9.00 firmware, Chiaki and Parsec on windows running
Follow this youtube video for PS4 Jailbreak Remote Play (Chiaki) Firmware 9.00 |PS4 GoldHen V2.0b2 Fix: 
What I did on my PS4/PC:
Have LAN connection on PS4/PC as described in the video and make sure you have extra Wifi on your laptop for internet access/upload. This way your PS4 isn't online but only accesible from LAN
After Chiaki runs and you have setup the remote play and it's working fire up Parsec on your PC/Windows10/11
External party anywhere in the world will connect to Parsec. Accept friend invitation in Parsec. External party is able to control the controller on Remote play ;-)
Now connect your own controller to the PS4 and sign in on a different user
2 controllers connected and using Parsec and remote play using Chiaki you are able to play online against eachother where I am located in the Netherlands and my brother in Italy for example!


WOW! playing against my brother that lives in Italy using PS4 with jailbreak 9.00 where my brother doesn't even own a PS4 ;-) Nice!

If you have stuttering audio in windows just delete qtaudio_windows.dll from the /audio map of Chiaki (or store it somewhere safe as backup but make sure it's not located in the /audio map any longer. Just restart everything and perfect sound!


----------



## cameleony (Mar 2, 2022)

It's just too much input lag using parsec and chiaki in the same time.. I know a better way.. try using softether vpn and connect to  vpn server were ps4 is located.. so you can see and the connect to ps4 using lan ip.. or use open vpn server but tap adapter (not tun) otherwise it will not work.
cameLeony#2943


----------



## switcherjoe (Apr 1, 2022)

cameleony said:


> It's just too much input lag using parsec and chiaki in the same time.. I know a better way.. try using softether vpn and connect to  vpn server were ps4 is located.. so you can see and the connect to ps4 using lan ip.. or use open vpn server but tap adapter (not tun) otherwise it will not work.
> cameLeony#2943


Can you send some links or more information about how to setup it properly please?


----------

